# Farm Table



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My wife has been wanting me to build her a large farm type table for our yard. She watches too much "Fixer Upper". One of her stipulations was that it had to seat 12 to 14 people. Now that we have the room in our back yard to fit one, my youngest son and I got it done this past weekend. The only wood I had to purchase was the cedar legs. I used reclaimed wood from an overhead crane pallet. Next project is to make two 6 ft. benches for each side. The table is 12 1/2 ft. long and 3 1/2 ft. wide.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good job ... Is there a finish on the tabletop?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

fy0834 said:


> Good job ... Is there a finish on the tabletop?


I stained the boards with a white stain and my wife sanded it yesterday to give it a distressed look. I plan to seal it one day after work this week with a clear sealer.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Nice work. 

It goes with the house when you sell it? Too hard to move. LOL J/K.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good job.The Waltons could have a family reunion in your back yard.The cedar legs was a wise move.


----------



## Saltwatertx (May 1, 2016)

That looks great! T=You have some plans to share? I could use on our new house build on the large back porch!

http://mrandmrsbiggs.com


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Saltwatertx said:


> That looks great! T=You have some plans to share? I could use on our new house build on the large back porch!
> 
> http://mrandmrsbiggs.com


Sorry, I don't have any plans. My wife told me how long she wanted the table so I built the frame to her liking and just went from there. I measured the height of our kitchen table and used that. I can take some dimensions when I get home and send them to you if you'd like?


----------

